
Ask HN: What is the most efficient way of learning from online course/tutorial? - BeardedOldMan
Hi!<p>Do you have any efficient learning techniques that&#x27;s best applicable with online courses and tutorials you wanna share?<p>I want to use it in learning front-end web development through Lynda&#x27;s (LinkedIn Learning) courses because I have a 3-month worth of premium subscription that I wanna maximize.<p>Like, do you follow along with the author? or do you take notes first and replicate what was done by the author? and etc...<p>Thanks!
======
jrjames83
I try to avoid doing too much in a single day. 20 mins of the class, followed
by an hour of slightly changing the instructions, or imagining, "how could I
tweak it to do "this"", usually pays off the best for me, in terms of
knowledge retention.

------
ryanmercer
Actually do it, the one thing I struggle with haha.

